# Neukauf oder aufrüsten: Poison E605 aus 2007



## walu123 (14. August 2015)

Hallo liebes Ladies-Forum,

schreibe hier unter dem Account meines Mannes, da er meint, ich soll meine Ideen und Wünsche einbringen, wenn es um ein neues Rad oder das Aufrüsten geht.

Folgende Situation: Nach einem Sturz diese Woche ist eine Bremse defekt, Hayes Nine. Ersatzteile sind nur schwer zu besorgen, mit der Bremswirkung war ich noch nie glücklich. Damit kam das ganze ans rollen:

Also, bisher vorhanden(selbst gezimmert mit Teilen aus 2005-2007):
- Posion E605 Rahmen 26", schwarz, schick, passt, Größe o.k
- Luftfedergabel RockShox von 2005, mir nie richtig einzustellen(53kg, 163cm)
- Bremsen Hayes Nine: Bremshebel zu groß, zu weit
- Laufräder: Shimano LX/Mavic aus 2005(rollen schlecht.., sollten neu)
- Kurbel, Kette, Ritzel, Schalthebel: XT 3x9, passt

Jetzt die Frage: Neue Federgabel, Bremsen und Laufräder kaufen oder gleich neues Bike?
Wenn neu, dann unter 10kg, 27,5 oder 29", Anhänger-tauglich(kein Carbon), gemäßigtes Gelände. Die größeren Räder bin ich noch nie gefahren, müsste aber auch nicht sein, da wir einen Keller voll 26" Ersatzteilen und Zeug rumliegen haben

Danke für euere Tipps zu den Teilen!

bei Fragen fragen, fange gerade erst wieder an mit dem Thema...


----------



## Schwimmer (14. August 2015)

walu123 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Ladies-Forum,
> 
> schreibe hier unter dem Account meines Mannes, da er meint, ich soll meine Ideen und Wünsche einbringen, wenn es um ein neues Rad oder das Aufrüsten geht.
> 
> ...




Hallo Frau von walu ,

kannst denn Du oder Dein Mann schrauben?
Ein 26" Bike erhalten ist, zudem noch viele Ersatzteile vorhanden sind, schon eine gute Sache.
Dann stellen sich halt die Fragen nach den Teilen, die Du austauschen möchtest, das sind bei Laufrädern und Gabel so mit
das teuerste am Bike.
Ist die Gabel nicht gewartet oder einfach defekt? Ein Service ist nicht so teuer.
Zu den Laufrädern: Shimano hat doch Konen-Lager, die man warten und einstellen kann, frag dann 'mal einen guten Mechaniker.

Wenn die beiden Teile nicht mehr zu retten sind und ihr auch nicht schrauben könnt lohnt sich die Rettung aus finanzieller nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walu123 (14. August 2015)

Sorry, sollte mich villeicht noch vorstellen: Claudi, 35Jahre, fahre haupsächlich zur Arbeit, mit dem Criuser oder eher einfache Touren. Vor Jahren auch schin Alpencross, aber das war dann doch eher das obere Limit.

Schrauben ist kein Thema. Werkstatt vorhanden. Die Gabel ist einfach nicht feinfühlig und hat auch keine Blockierung für den Wiegeschritt bzw für den Berg. Daher muss die auf jden Fall gehen.
Die Laufräder waren 2007 aussortierte Teile, anscheinend recht schwer. Da es für 200-300€ schon tolle Laufradsätze gibt, mein Mann hat einen von actionsports? ist die Zeit für was neues reif.


----------



## mtbbee (14. August 2015)

die Gabeln sind heute auch nicht unbedingt für 53 kg ausreichend feinfühlig. Egal welcher Hersteller. Würde gleich finanziell ein Tuning mit einplanen oder bei Geschick selbst machen - RS. Meine Pike mit 50 PSI arbeitet erst erst seit Anpassung richtig gut.
Laut JL Suspension sind Pike und die Mattoc gut für Leichtgewichte geeignet. Wenn man allerdings den Unterschied nie kennengelernt hat, fällt es gar nicht auf. Hätte ich zuvor auch nie gedacht, gab so einen Aha - Effekt.
Allerdings hat Dein Poisson sicher nur 120mm Federweg, also Reba? Da ggf den Bikemarkt prüfen, sind immer wieder im Angebot. Die Auswahl bei 1 1/8 Gabelschaft ist auch nicht mehr so gross.

Bremsen: XT 129 Euro bei BC , Laufräder bei Actionsports 300 Euro oder über den Bikemarkt, Gabel: 300 Euro ... sind schon über 700 Euro, wenn Du Glück hast alles so um die 500 Euro. Wenn Dir der Rahmen taugt, warum nicht aufmöbeln. Allerdings würde ich mal einen Radladen besuchen, ob Dir modernere Geometrien oder ggf grössere Laufräder nicht doch besser taugen.


----------



## Schwimmer (14. August 2015)

walu123 schrieb:


> Sorry, sollte mich villeicht noch vorstellen: Claudi, 35Jahre, fahre haupsächlich zur Arbeit, mit dem Criuser oder eher einfache Touren. Vor Jahren auch schin Alpencross, aber das war dann doch eher das obere Limit.
> 
> Schrauben ist kein Thema. Werkstatt vorhanden. Die Gabel ist einfach nicht feinfühlig und hat auch keine Blockierung für den Wiegeschritt bzw für den Berg. Daher muss die auf jden Fall gehen.
> Die Laufräder waren 2007 aussortierte Teile, anscheinend recht schwer. Da es für 200-300€ schon tolle Laufradsätze gibt, mein Mann hat einen von actionsports? ist die Zeit für was neues reif.



Hallo Claudi ,

ja, das hört sich doch gut an ...
... wenn ihr schrauben könnt, Du an dem Rad hängst und der passt, dann wird das was ...
... der Laufradsatz ist günstig, dann braucht ihr ja nur eine gute Gabel, vielleicht gebraucht (Bikemarkt) oder neuwertig im Bikeladen (falls da einer die verbaute Gabel nicht möchte und der Händler die andere dann günstig abgeben kann)
Also, wenn gut und günstig dann sind z.B. die SLX von Shimano klasse, mit Ice Tech ist auch der auch Alpencross gebongt ...

Wobei Du die Rechnung nicht nur wie gesagt finanziell sondern auch ideell aufstellen solltest ...


----------



## walu123 (19. August 2015)

Danke für eure Tipps!

Waren heute mal beim Händler des Vertrauens und haben dort für lau neue Bremsen abgestaubt. Werden die am WE montieren, also nicht ich

dann heute (leider) ein Bulls E-Stream Hardtail Probe gefahren. Das günstigere davon, muss wohl zwei Modelle geben?
Sieht optisch nicht nach EBike aus, jedoch fahrtechnisch sehr sehr geil. Da ich nie kniffloge Trails fahren werde, ist das Gewicht nicht so entscheidend. Der Motor macht eh alles Zusatzgewicht wieder weg.
War sehr geil, das Testrad zwar etwas zu gross und der Preis (noch) bisschen hoch, aber vielleicht spare ich dafür nen Thermomix ein
Muss sich jetzt mal setzen lassen, bin grad euphorisch!

Für meinen Einsatzzweck, bzw als Familienzugpfern des Anhängers ein tolle Kombi...

Claudi


----------

